# [SOLVED] New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]



## Phonix56

Hey.

I've recently downgraded my HP G6000, which came with Vista Home Premium pre-installed, I removed Vista by overlapping the partition it existed on with a fresh, legitimate installation of Windows XP Home Edition.
Now, I have a slight problem, the laptop which I have done this on, which has wireless, is unable to access the internet in order to validate my edition of Windows XP as genuine. I don't currently have a modem of my own, I'm sharing a router connection with a few people. so I rely on my wireless connection entirely to access the internet.

I didn't back-up my drivers as I wasn't quite sure, either way they're all gone now. What I'd like to know is the following:

- How/where to obtain every driver that is pre-installed on the HP G6000 laptop. Such as, a certain site that displays the drivers along with the downloads, including graphics card and such (nothing has been modified).
- How to make Windows genuine (it may be an odd question, but I'd just like to be re-assured that I have done this process correctly).
- How I would get the drivers from a friend's computer to mine (I'd assume USB would be a good choice, just not sure if drivers need to be installed through booting up the computer).

Thanks for any info


----------



## ThorXP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop*

*Welcome to TSF....*

The solution to this is as follows and you will have to use a computer with an internet connection and a CD-R burner.

The drivers you are looking for are the following: chipset, buss, network, audio, video and whatever else is on the chipset driver page. You will find these for windows xp on one of the two following sites: The computer manufacturers web site = HP, and/or the manufacturer of the motherboard web site. Once you have found them you download everything that pertains to your model computer for windows xp and burn them to a CD-R, the order they are installed usually is as I tyoed earlier but this is not necessary as long as all of the drivers are installed. Once this is done you should be ready to go. If you can not find these drivers it may be that the manufacturers either do not have them yet or are not going to support windows xp in which case you will have to go back to Vista.....


----------



## Peoples

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop*

I believe you can look through this list to find your specific model 
and most of the drivers should be on there. I did the same with 
a laptop that belongs to my friend. It too is also an HP and i also
do this with my Dell too when i need the drivers.

Just have to download and burn them.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Does anyone know if the downloadable file on: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...-1&lc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&dlc=en&product=3560126
will include any specific drivers? such as my chipset, network, etc. Or will it have all the drivers I require?

What driver would I need to activate my wireless connection? that's my main concern at the moment.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I'm having trouble finding drivers for Windows XP for this model of laptop, as it's mainly for Vista, I'm not entirely sure where to look for drivers, so any help finding them would be appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi Phonix

You could download the following drivers to a CD or flash stick and run the exe. files. A CD maybe a better choice so you have them for the future.

Here are some drivers. Install in the order given.
Chipset driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42431-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Graphics driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-43453-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Broadcom WLan driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-45290-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

At this point you should be online. DO a full Microsoft Update. then proceed to the next set of drivers.

Audio bus (UAA) driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-47284-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Audio:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-45570-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Modem:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-43284-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Touch Pad:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-48345-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Quick launch Buttons:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-31502-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

AMD Processor Utility:
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_14098,00.html
Third one from the bottom of the list ver 1.3.2.0053

There is also this BIOS Update Ver. F.1F. Check the version you have and upgrade if nessary:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...-1&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&dlc=en&product=3560126

I have also attached an instruction sheet for your review. You may need this to install the UAA, AUDIO, and MODEM if the SP packs give you errors when installing. 

If you run into problems, Please post the problem before going to the next driver.
Once they are installed check your device manager for any errors and post them to the thread.
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Thanks for those, BCCOMP.

I'm wondering, would it be wise to install .NET Framework 3.5 at any point? Because some programs and drivers require it, any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi Phonix,
Yes it would be wise, although it is not required to install these drivers.
You can go the direct route here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en

But I prefer using custom install on the MS UPDATE PAGE. This way you could also see if there are any other drivers or features (ex. Widows media player 11) you may wish to install.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hmm, I've come accross a pretty big problem, while installing Broadcom WLan Driver, I installed the directory, went into it, went through setup, but the Wireless still wasn't working. I'm not quite sure what to do at this point, any support would be appreciated


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi, 
What error did you get?
Right click on the wireless device>Properties>Details
Please post the numbers you see in the box (Ven/Dev #).
If you have an error code or report please post it.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> What error did you get?
> Right click on the wireless device>Properties>Details
> Please post the numbers you see in the box (Ven/Dev #).
> If you have an error code or report please post it.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Well, it wasn't necessarily an error, it went through installation but my Wireless device still wasn't working, I can't even see the wireless connection status on the side of my taskbar.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi,
Can you give me the DEV/VEN Id?
You may have a different Wireless card. The id will let me see what you have installed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Alright, but I can't see my wireless connection taskbar button, so I'm not quite sure how I'd locate my wireless devices, I went into 'Network Connections' on the Control Panel, it was completely blank though. So, any idea how I can locate this wireless device?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi
Look in the device manager :Other Devices. It may say PCI network controller
If you could give me a screen shot of the deivice manager that may help me to "see" which one it is. Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Do you have the LAN working?
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Can you also give me the exact model of the laptop.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi
> Look in the device manager :Other Devices. It may say PCI network controller
> If you could give me a screen shot of the deivice manager that may help me to "see" which one it is. Here is how to post a screen shot:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
> Do you have the LAN working?
> Bill


Here you go:










These are all the devices that were found.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

The model of the laptop: HP G6060EA

Part of the HP G6000 range.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

OK,
Right click on each Ethernet controller>Properties>Details. Post what it says for each one of the Ethernet controllers


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Did you install the chipset driver?


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Ethernet controller (first one) said the following 
under 'Properties > Details > Device Instance ID':

PCI\VEN_10DE%DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&50

Properties > Details > Hardware Ids:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A2
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30EA103C
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&CC_0200

Properties > Details > Compatible Ids:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&REV_A2
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C
PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0200
PCI\VEN_10DE
PCI\CC_020000
PCI\CC_0200

Properties > Details > Devnode Flags:

DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISBLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

Properties > Details > ConfigFlags:

CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL

Properties > Details > Current Power State:

D3

Properties > Details > Power Capabilities:

PDCAP_D0_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D1_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D2_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D3_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_WAKE_FROM_D3_SUPPORTED

Properties > Details > Power State Mappings:

S0 -> D0
S1 -> Unspecified
S2 -> Unspecified
S3 -> D3
S4 -> D3
S5 -> D3

The following sections were all BLANK:
- Matching device ID
- Service
- Enumerator
- Capibilities
- CSConfigFlags
- Ejection Relations
- Removal Relations
- Bus Relations
- Device Upper Filters
- Device Lower Filters
- Class Upper Filters
- Class Lower Filters
- Class Installer
- Class Coinstallers
- Device Coinstallers
- Firmware Revision

I will continue to posting Ethernet Controller (number 2) after a reply, just to make sure the way I formatted this reply wasn't too excessive in terms of information.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

HI,
This ia the Lan controller (I think)
Can you just give me the VEN/DEV of the second one. I just need the Device instance ID under the details tab
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Oh yes, the chipset drivers, I tried to install it yesterday, went into Setup, it started setup, but it only got up to this point before the setup window disappeared:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi,
I want you to download and extract this file to a folder. Name the folder (say Nvidia)and note where the folder is located (My Documents):
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
Once downloaded and extracted open up the device manager and do a manual install on the SM Bus controller and the 1st Ethernet controller by
Right click on the driver> Update Driver>No not at this time>Select the advanced choice>Select include this location and browse to the folder you extracted. You should see a choice for LAN and SM Bus folder. choose the appropriate driver and install.
Once done look in the device manager to see if the errors for Ethernet controller an SM Bus are gone.
Post back with the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

This may sound like an odd question, but is there any way I can download this file without interruption, as my router is rather faulty and disconnects frequently, making it difficult to download this 69.4mb file without it restarting. Any other ways to download this other than using my browser? (Firefox).


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Can you disconnect it from the router and connect directly to the modem?
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I haven't got the modem where I am at the moment.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Are you downloading on a wireless router or is the PC in question connected directly to the modem?
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I'm downloading from the router, but not directly, I'm using a wireless enabled laptop I have borrowed from my son who lives with me.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Can you connect it directly via an ethernet cable.
Sometimes downloading via wireless can corrupt some files (especially large files). A wireless connection is usually slower than a direct connection


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Nope, no ethernet cable at home, can't it be installed through a torrent or something? Or any other application which allows a download to continue from where it disconnected?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

A torrent is usually much slower. Have you tried downloading the file through Internet Explore browser?
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Well, I used internet explorer, and it seems to have worked 

I've installed the file as you said, and here's a screenshot with my results:










As you can see, the first Ethernet controller and the SM Bus Controller are both gone, so I assume they've been resolved.

However, my wireless connection still isn't active, however my Local Area Connection is active, seen on this screenshot:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

OK,
Now we are getting some where. The Ethernet controller (Lan) is installed along with the SM Bus controller.
Install the graphics driver I posted earlier:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-43453-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

If this does not install then try this one:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.16_whql.html
This is the nvidia driver not the HP driver i gave you previously.
go back to the device manager and see if the VGA driver is gone.
I still want to see what it says under the other ethernet controller (DEV/VEN number)
Post back with the results
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> OK,
> Now we are getting some where. The Ethernet controller (Lan) is installed along with the SM Bus controller.
> Install the graphics driver I posted earlier:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-43453-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en
> 
> If this does not install then try this one:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.16_whql.html
> This is the nvidia driver not the HP driver i gave you previously.
> go back to the device manager and see if the VGA driver is gone.
> I still want to see what it says under the other ethernet controller (DEV/VEN number)
> Post back with the results
> Bill


First driver link didn't work, I'm going to try the second link, here are the results for my second Ethernet Controller:

'Properties > Details > Device Instance Id:

PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137B103C&REV_01\4&3B50943C&0&0068

Also, is the 'VGA driver' the 'Video Controller (VGA Compatible) on the Device Manager list?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

You have an Atheros Wlan card not a broadcom wlan card.
The driver for the atheros is here:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=1

Yes, the graphics driver is the video controller

Install both and post back with anoter screen shot of the device manager with all the + opened please.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Well, I've tried the second link to the Graphics driver, but it didn't work.
During setup, the following happened:










I'm going to install the Atheros Wlan driver now.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Also, on the Atheros site you have posted, when I clicked 'download' it went onto the second page, but no download prompt appeared.

EDIT: Nevermind, the .zip file is now downloading.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hmm, I'm having difficulties installing the Atheros Wlan driver's .zip files. There aren't any executable files, so I'm not sure how I can install it.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Extract the zip files to a folder (Name it Atheros WLAN)
Manually install the driver through the device manager like you did with the other lan driver and SM bus driver.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Well, I installed the Atheros WLAN driver, and it's working, I can now connect to a wireless connection 

Here's the screenshot of my device manager currently:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi Phonix,
Good we all almost there.
Lets see if we can get the Video controller installed
Use this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.16_whql.html
This is the one from my provious post
Extract the files to a folder and name the folder Nvidia. Right click on the video controller>Update driver>no not at this time>select advanced>browse to the folder you made and see if it will install.
Have you done a Microsoft Update.
What Service pack is installed?
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I've tried installing the Video driver you provided, by updating the driver, however when I tried to select the folder I put the setup.exe file in, the 'Ok' button was greyed out (in the 'select advanced folder location' part).

When I tried installing it through setup, it said it wasn't compatible (shown in a previous post I made).

I haven't done Microsoft Update yet, and I'm on Service Pack 2 according to 'My Computer > Properties > System'.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Please do a MS Update.
Please run Everest under my signature and post the report to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Try this driver to see if we can get the Video controller to work:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I have installed MS update, and my Windows XP Home edition is now genuine.

I've done a report using Everest, however, I'm not sure how to post it as a link on these forums. I will now try that driver you have posted.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Lets see if the above driver works.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

It looks like the new VGA driver you have provided has installed successfully, here's how my device manager currently looks:










I could also post that report you asked for, I'm just not sure how to put it into a link as opposed to posting a whole post's worth of text.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Thats good news, is your wireless card disabled? I see a red mark for an error. Can you enable it?


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

My wireless card works fine, I just turned it off after updating Windows, don't want to take any chances on a public network.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Good were almost there.
For the remaining two errors can you give me the DEV/VEN ids. I just want to make sure I give you the correct drivers.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Here are the details for the 2 remaining error devices:

PCI Device > Properties > Details > Device Instance Id:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055C&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38

Unknown device > Properties > Details > Device Instance Id:

ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi,
Try this quick launch driver for the unknown device:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=ob-56605-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en

Install the UAA driver here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-45958-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
And then the sound driver:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4
Manually install the driver through device manager

The modem here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-43284-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

Again manually install the driver through the device manager.

Keep me posted.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

I'm having trouble downloading the 3 HP files you have posted, when I click 'Download only' on each page, it doesn't load the next page properly.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hmm, 
Just tried them and had no problems
Try them again.
Also, I need to "see" the whole device manager with the + opened.
To do this you will have to take two screen shots and attach them to the thread.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hmm,
> Just tried them and had no problems
> Try them again.
> Also, I need to "see" the whole device manager with the + opened.
> To do this you will have to take two screen shots and attach them to the thread.
> Bill


Well, I've tried it on 3 seperate browsers, but I keep getting the 'error displaying site' page. Isn't there any other way of downloading?
Possibly through the use of an upload site? Such as, if someone could upload them (which would require having them installed) then I could download it through the site it's been uploaded on. I think it might just be this computer that I'm posting on that can't download them, but it may just be the HP site that isn't working for me.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi,
Can't you dowload them to the laptop?
It is on the net? I do not think you will have to worry about being on a unsecure site for this. These are direct links to HP.
Is your sound card working? I am asking, because I can not see it in the screenshots you gave, thats why I need the whole shot.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Can't you dowload them to the laptop?
> It is on the net? I do not think you will have to worry about being on a unsecure site for this. These are direct links to HP.
> Is your sound card working? I am asking, because I can not see it in the screenshots you gave, thats why I need the whole shot.
> Bill


Well, the laptop isn't getting much signal for some reason, it downloads each file at around 20kb/s, and regularly cuts out. I will post the screenshots of my whole device manager now.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

It is what I thought.
You need to download and install the previous drivers from POST #52.
Once you install the UAA driver you will see more errors in the device manager. This is due to the UAA driver now seeing the audio and modem.
All I can say is try to download the drivers through Internet explore. Some of these files are large 35MB plus. I do not see how uploading them to say mega-upload would solve anything. You would still have to download them.
A direct connected computer to the router or modem will be quicker than wireless.
On a second note a try a little later maybe better as I have even noticed the forum is a little slow.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Well, I thought if it was uploaded on say MegaUpload, it may work, particularly if it was in a .zip file, with the .exe inside it. I can access files from every other site that prompts me to download a file after pressing a link, but I can't get any of these files from HP for some reason, it worked on my laptop, but as I said, it was constantly disconnecting and only went at 20 kb/s.

Also, I've tried using a downloading manager application, which resumes downloading browser downloads from where they left off (after disconnecting from a connection), but it wasn't working with the HP downloads for some reason.


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hey,
I've managed to download the files you linked on post number 52, however, I'm not sure exactly where to install each driver on the Device Manager.

The Quick Launch Buttons driver automatically installed itself on the unknown device, where would I manually install the other drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi Phonix
The first driver to install is the UAA Driver (SP 32646)
You can run the exe. file for this. Once installed go back to the device manager and see what errors there are (you may see three or more).
The errors may say Modem on HD Audio and Sound on HD audio (or something similar).
You can then manually install the drivers accordingly.
Once istalled go back to you device manager and see what errors are left.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

After installing the first driver, I have been left with 2 device errors:










I've tried to install the 'Conexant HDAudio 221' driver you posted using the Setup.exe, but I got the following error:









Then I tried installing it onto the error driver known as 'Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus', and got the following error after selecting the correct folder:









As for the Fax modem driver, I got the following error from trying to install it through the .exe icon it was in, as it was a single, HP file:










And when I tried to install it to the error drive called 'Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus' through the Device Manager, I tried to select the folder it was stored in, but it was greyed out:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

OK,
I now see the UAA Driver installed. Now all you have to do is manually install the Sound driver and the modem. DO NOT USE THE EXE. FILE. You have to Direct the file from Mediafire for the sound driver (It is a zip file so make a new folder you name, it say sound and know the location of the file) and extract it. Meaning Right click Extract file here to the folder you made:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4
This thread may help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/driver-support/235143-f700-sound-mic-working.htm

Follow what erlise says in the first post.

The modem driver you have to Direct the file to SP33742 Modem file (Not XP32 as what I see on the screenshot previously posted). Extract the file to a folder (again make a new folder named modem and extract the SP33742 to the newly named folder. Right click on Modem device on HD Audio in the device manager>Update driver>No not at this time>Include this location in the search (Browse to the folder you made, Modem)


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

the XP32 folder was the folder I extracted from the Sound Driver's .zip file, I extracted that to a new folder I titled 'Sound', but it didn't allow me to choose the 'Sound' folder when I was manually installing the driver:










As you can see, the 'OK' box is greyed out.

I tried directing the Modem driver to the error driver for the modem, but as you can see in previous screenshots, it didn't allow me to press 'ok' again.

Also, the link to that other thread said 'page not found'.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Sorry for the bad link.
I will try it again:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/f700-sound-and-mic-working-235143.html
This procedure is about the same for the modem. I have attached an instruction sheet. The SP may differ.
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Well, I've followed your instructions, and here's what my Device Manager looks like right now:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Hi Phonix,
Well, from what I can "see" from the device manager you should be set to go!
You should have sound now!
I "see" no errors, but again I can not see the whole screen!
Is everything appear to be working?
If you are unsure, POST a screenshot with all the + open.
Are there any other issues you may have?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phonix56

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Phonix,
> Well, from what I can "see" from the device manager you should be set to go!
> You should have sound now!
> I "see" no errors, but again I can not see the whole screen!
> Is everything appear to be working?
> If you are unsure, POST a screenshot with all the + open.
> Are there any other issues you may have?
> Thanks,
> Bill


Yep, thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: New OS, Re-installing drivers - HP G6000 Laptop[moved from xp]*

Glad to help.
Thanks for your patients.
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308

I have closed this thread to prevent hijacking.
@Phonix56: If you have further questions, please PM me to have the thread reopened.


----------

